# Yao Ming dunk



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

_Anybody still remember Yao dunk on Ben Wallace. The dunk was so forceful. Hope Yao can bring this back next season._

*Video>* *Yao Ming dunk on Ben Wallace* 

_What about remember the good old time? Sure good to view the highlight._

*Video> **Good old days*


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Remember this game against Shaq.

*Video>*  *3 blocks against Shaq *


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Great find,thanks man!



FirstRocket said:


> _Anybody still remember Yao dunk on Ben Wallace. The dunk was so forceful. Hope Yao can bring this back next season._
> 
> *Video>* *Yao Ming dunk on Ben Wallace*


yes,i still remember that "And Two" play!! :clap:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> Remember this game against Shaq.
> 
> *Video>*  *3 blocks against Shaq *


is this from sb's own DV? great stuff. i remember the headline of NBA.com immediately changed into "Yao blocked Shaq three times in the first minute of the game" during the game time.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> is this from sb's own DV? great stuff. i remember the headline of NBA.com immediately changed into "Yao blocked Shaq three times in the first minute of the game" during the game time.


_It look like somebody took the video from the front row next to the post. I guess._


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*How about the lyrics from Yao's song.*

*Lyrics to the Yao Ming Song*

_By Chance McClain & Kevin Ryan _

*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming.*
_*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming.*_
_*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming.*_
_*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming.*_

_*Without a dream no one thought we'd survive.*_
_*For too long we've been deprived*_
_*The final piece of the puzzle has arrived*_
_*The missing link of a championship drive!*_

_*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming.*_
_*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming.*_

_*Yao Ming does things that will shock ya*_
_*Won't believe what he does with the Rock ya*_
_*Get into his grill he'll flat cold-**** ya*_
_*Forget about Shaq he could stuff Chewbacca*_

_*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming.*_
_*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming.*_

_*Yao Ming bust on the scene with the bling bling*_
_*Dominating other teams it's a Ming thing*_
_*Envisioning Houston's Dream of a ring-ring*_
_*Reinvigorating Clutchcity Yao Ming! Scream*_

_*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming. Now Scream!*_
_*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming. Scream*_
_*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming.*_
_*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming.*_
_*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming.*_
_*Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming, Yao Ming.*_


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

_This video below is about Yao first arrived in NBA. I find it quite refreshing to watch it again._

*Video>* *Yao Arrival*


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

How about these videos of Yao's play? Can he bring it up next season?

*Video> **Unstoppable Yao* </FONT>

*Video>* *The hard way*


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Did you guys still remember about the play by Yao where he got hit by Shaq on the head and scored?

*Video>* *Head on Yao*


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

anyone have the 3 pt vs golden state?


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

most the links dont work


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

zhaizor said:


> most the links dont work


All the links work, I try all a few times myself to ensure it work. I have tried the links again after your complaint and it still work. Maybe, something is work with your realplayer software.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> anyone have the 3 pt vs golden state?


Here is *Yao's Top Ten *which included the 3pts shot by Yao.

http://s11.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=20J6Z415KUERV383GD04E8YTDQ


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> All the links work, I try all a few times myself to ensure it work. I have tried the links again after your complaint and it still work. Maybe, something is work with your realplayer software.


Yeah now they work, something was wrong with my realplaye thanks


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> anyone have the 3 pt vs golden state?


knickstorm,
As requested, below is the newly uploaded Yao's Top Ten video. I hope you get to download this time.
http://s17.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1E4DQHLEDYFJX0OR82W1IO8S11


----------



## 05OffSeason (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks man, terrific clips! I truly believe this Yao will be back next season after this year's adjustment. Watch out!


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Here is one of Yao great move at the post.

*Video>* *Yao does his best Hakeem Olajuwon*


----------



## Holland (Jun 1, 2005)

fantastic! that olajuwon move was awesome! can you guys from America post more movies?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yao take it to the hole against Shaq.

*Video>* *Yao best move ever*


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Three points play by Yao to win the game against Dallas.

*Video>* *Clutch shot by Yao*


----------



## 05OffSeason (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey, Firstrocket, have you got the clip about Yao's spin move against Bull this season? I've been looking for it for a long time...


----------



## Holland (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG he is fantastic! :clap:


----------



## 05OffSeason (Jun 1, 2005)

Here is the latest Yao clip of this season, thanks to LegendZ3's work. It is so cool, check it out:

*Tale Of Yao* 

:clap: :clap:


----------



## Holland (Jun 1, 2005)

it doesn't work..


----------



## 05OffSeason (Jun 1, 2005)

Try this link, it is the same one but with a smaller size.

http://s51.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1CRZZYK9LVCV10F6WZP45TTPQ0


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Notice all the highlights came when Francis was on the team?


----------



## 05OffSeason (Jun 1, 2005)

Here comes the lastest and longest video mix of Yao: The Evolution Of Yao.
It is from Vunny1408, Clutchfans. Thanks so much! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

http://207.218.250.41/videos/evolutionofyao.torrent



> Ok, so it's the long offseason and I've decided to put together a video mix of Yao's entire career. I'm surprised I actually got it down to a 35 minute , 173 megabyte WMV file. It's not just a video mix, it sort of tells a story by chronologically going through major events and highlights in Yao's 3 year career. From draft day 02 all the way to this season's playoff loss to the Mavericks, with a variety of music mixes. It took me a bit of effort and around a week and a half(on and off) to put this together so I hope everyone here appreciates it and does the right thing by putting up more links for other users to download.
> 
> After watching this video, I'm sure no one will question Yao's heart, effort and determination. He played his heart out in the playoffs much like TMAC and the rest of the team.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## ws719 (Jul 16, 2005)

^ lmao
dude got pushed back a good 2feet


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

little guys need to get shoved down like that its stupid to get in yao face eventually he will snap and hurt some one.


----------

